# Lavatory Approach



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 27, 2017)

Is it only required for the lavatory operable parts to be within reach range; but the forward approach is not required to be centered on the lavatory?


----------



## steveray (Oct 27, 2017)

Why can't it be centered? We have a pass on door swing on single user RR...Is that ICC or just us?


----------



## steveray (Oct 27, 2017)

301.2 Overlap. Unless otherwise specified, clear floor
spaces, clearances at fixtures, maneuvering clearances
at doors, and turning spaces shall be permitted to overlap.

603.2.2 Door Swing. Doors shall not swing into the
clear floor space or clearance for any fixture.
EXCEPTIONS:
1. Doors to a toilet or bathing room for a single
occupant, accessed only through a private
office and not for common use or public use
shall be permitted to swing into the clear floor
space, provided the swing of the door can be
reversed to comply with Section 603.2.2.
2. Where the room is for individual use and a clear
floor space complying with Section 305.3 is provided
within the room beyond the arc of the
door swing, the door shall not be required to
comply with Section 603.2.2.

DF specifically say centered, but not lavs....


----------



## mark handler (Oct 27, 2017)

steveray said:


> 301.2 Overlap. Unless otherwise specified, clear floor
> spaces, clearances at fixtures, maneuvering clearances
> at doors, and turning spaces shall be permitted to overlap.
> 
> ...



What year?
ICC A117.1 -09 says
606.2 Clear Floor Space. EXCEPTIONS ....A parallel approach complying with Section 305 and centered on the sink,


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 27, 2017)

My guess is the lavatory provision takes into account that the drain pipe may not always be possible to permit a forward approach centered on the lavatory especially in existing buildings.

2017; 
606.2 Clear floor space. A clear floor space complying with Section 305.3, positioned for forward approach, shall be provided. Knee and toe clearance complying with Section 306 shall be provided. The dip of the overflow shall not be considered in determining knee and toe clearances.

305.3 Size.
305.3.1 New buildings and facilities. In new buildings and facilities, the clear floor space shall be 52 in. minimum in length and 30 in. minimum in width.


305.3.2 Existing buildings and facilities. In existing buildings and facilities, the clear floor space shall be 48
in. minimum in length and 30 in. minimum in width.


305.4 Knee and toe clearance. Unless otherwise specified, clear floor space shall be permitted to include knee and toe
clearance complying with Section 306.
305.5 Position. Unless otherwise specified, clear floor spaces shall be positioned for either forward or parallel approach to an element.


----------

